# Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo Seerosen-Fans!

Ich eröffne mal eine Thread wo sich alles um Seerosen drehen soll. Also Sachen wie die Botanik, Systematik, Zucht und andere Erkenntnisse über Seerosen. Da ich mein Wissen über Seerosen ständig erweitern möchte hoffe ich das sich einige finden mit denen ich etwas "Fachsimpeln" kann. 

Es sollen jetzt nich eure Seerosen präsentiert werden. Dafür gibts ja einen extra Thread.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*So nun mal die erste Sache:*

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, beschäftige ich mich sehr intensiv mit Seerosen, da es auch meine Lieblingspflanzen sind. Ich finde es einfach sehr interessant anhand von Blüten, Blättern usw. zu bestimmen von welchen Arten die jeweilige Sorte abstammt. Hier mal meine neusten Erkenntnisse zur Abstammung und von Seerosensorten mit panaschierten Blättern***.


Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass alle winterharten Seerosensorten mit panaschierten Blättern die Nymphaea mexicana in der Verwandtschaft haben müssen. Bei gelben Sorten und gelbanteiligen Sorten (z.B. __ Sioux, Georgia Peach oder __ Colorado) ist das ja eindeutig. Nun gibt es aber auch rote oder rosa Sorten mit panaschierten Blättern. Sorten wie Galatee, __ James Brydon, Wm. Falconer, __ Pygmaea Rubra, Joanne Pring oder einige Laydeker-Hybriden haben auch gefleckte Blätter. Diese haben nach meinen Erkenntnissen aber nichts mit der N. mexicana zu tun. 

Die N. mexicana und Sorten die sie in der Ahnenreihe haben, haben zwei verschiedene Panaschierungen. Einmal größere bzw. großflächigere Flecken und einmal kleine Sprenkel. Kleinen Sprenkel befinden sich auch auf der Blattunterseite.
Die oben genannten roten bzw. rosa Sorten haben diese kleinen Sprenkel sowohl auf der Blattoberseite, als auch auf der Blattunterseite nicht. Sie haben nur mehr oder weniger größere Flecken auf der Blattoberseite, meistens im Randbereich.

Nun habe ich mich vor kurzem etwas genauer mit der Nymphaea tetragona befasst und festgestellt, dass einige Formen auch panaschierte Blätter haben. Aber eben nur diese größeren Flecken auf der Blattoberseite. Meine Theorie ist jetzt das die oben genannten Sorten (es gibt aber sicher noch mehr) die N. tetragona in der Ahnenreihe haben und dadurch die Panaschierung zu Stande kommt.

So weit meine Beobachtungen und Vergleiche der Sorten anhand von Bildern, Beschreibungen und Pflanzen.

Was meint ihr dazu?

** *Ausgeschlossen sind jetzt winterharte Sorten die mit echten tropischen Seerosen gekreuzt wurden und auch panaschierte Blätter haben, sprich die Siam Blue Hardy oder Siam Pink. Diese gibt es ja erst seit kurzem und sind so noch nicht offiziell auf dem Markt.


----------



## niri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hi Mirko,

Ein Superthread ! 

Zu den Panaschierungen der rosa-/roten Sorten. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Marliac N. alba var. rubra bei seinen Züchtungen verwendet haben soll. Neugiershalber habe ich eben auf der Seite __ victoria-adventure.org nach den Bildern der N. alba var. rubra geguckt. Auf einem der wenigen Bilder sind auch Panaschierungen auf einem Blatt zu sehen, die mit der Zeit wahrscheinlich verblassen, da andere Blätter einheitlich grün sind. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Möglichkeit  die Panaschierungen zu erklären? Allerdings ist es auch ziemlich fraglich, ob es sich bei dem Bild wirklich um eine echte N. alba var. rubra handelt. Ich glaube, das Geheimnis der Panaschierungen wird nicht einfach zu lüften sein :smoki. Man muss Einiges live sehen können, um solche Theorien aufzustellen.


LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Moin Mirko.



> Nun habe ich mich vor kurzem etwas genauer mit der Nymphaea tetragona befasst und festgestellt, dass einige Formen auch panaschierte Blätter haben. Aber eben nur diese größeren Flecken auf der Blattoberseite. Meine Theorie ist jetzt das die oben genannten Sorten (es gibt aber sicher noch mehr) die N. tetragona in der Ahnenreihe haben und dadurch die Panaschierung zu Stande kommt.


Werner sagte mir mal, dass alle Kreuzungsversuche mit N. tetragona darin endeten, dass man zwar kleinere Pflanzen erhielt, diese jedoch weiterhin nur über Samen weiter vermehrbar waren, da sich das dominant (meine Folgerung) vererbt.

Ich kann mir daher kaum vorstellen, dass N. tetragona an der Entstehung der größeren, panaschierten Sorten beteiligt war. Diese haben ja zumeist ein "normales" = teilbares Rhizom...


----------



## Kuni99 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit ganz wissenschaftlich mit der einheimischen Weißen Seerose. Am Senckenberg-Institut in Frankfurt am Main versuche ich mit einer DNA-Fingerprinting Methode herauszufinden, wie sie sich in der weiteren Umgebung von Frankfurt (200 km Umkreis) eingebürgert hat. Ich bin gerade beim Sammeln von Proben und kann schon jetzt sagen, dass der Wildtyp sehr rar geworden ist. Selbst das was botanische Gärten als _Nymphaea alba_ präsentieren, ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht die reine Wildform. Da sich die DNA-Fingerprinting Methode auch dazu eignet, Hybriden zu identifizieren, wird sich das dann im Labor herausstellen.

Von besonderem Interesse für alle Seeroseninteressierten dürfte ein Artikel sein, der in der diesjährigen April Ausgabe der wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift _Taxon_ erschienen ist. Er hat den länglichen Titel "Evolutinary dynamics across discontinuous freshwater systems: Rapid expansions and repeated allopolyploid origins in the Paleartic white water lilies (_Nymphaea_)" (_Taxon_ 59(2), April 2010, S. 483-494) und stammt von der russischen Botanikerin Polina Volkova und ihrem Team. Darin wird mit der gleichen DNA-Fingerprinting Methode, die ich anwenden werde (AFLP), nachgewiesen, dass _Nymphaea candida_ durch Hybridisierung aus _N. alba_ und _N. tetragona_ und anschließender Chromosomenmutation hervorgegangen ist. Das spannende ist, dass das sogar mindestens zwei Mal passiert ist, ein Mal mit _N. alba_ als weiblichen Partner und ein späteres Mal (in Karelien) mit _N. tetragona_ als weiblichen Partner. Dieser Nachweis gelang über den DNA Vergleich der Chloroplasten, die bei Seerosen wie bei den meisten höheren Pflanzen nur von der mütterlichen Seite weitergegeben werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hi Ina.

Ja, das mit der Alba var. rubra hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Leider weiß ich nicht ob die echte auch panaschierte Blätter hat. Man findet ja auch sehr wenig Informationen über sie. Zu mindest im Buch von Slocum steht das die Blätter der normalen Alba gleichen.



Annett, also von den Laydeker-Hybriden wird ja behauptet, dass die N. tetragona und die N. alba var. rubra  beteiligt waren. Von der __ James Brydon wird wiederum vermutet, das sie eine der Laydeker-Hybriden in der Verwandtschaft hat. Und von der Joanne Pring wird das sowieso ermutet. Die __ Pygmaea Rubra ist so ne Sache, da es von der viele falsche Clone gibt, aber ich denke die echte hat panaschierte Blätter und schon was mit der Tetragona (oder der N. pygmaea) zu tun.

Such mal im Netz auf seriösen Seite bspw. Bilder von den Laydeker-Hybriden, der Joanne Pring und der Pygmaea Rubra und vergleich die Blattform. Die haben schon eine Ähnlichkeit mit der der Tetragona. Vor allem die Lappenspitzen.

Ein gutes Bsp. ist auch die __ Helvola. Blätter und Blüten sehen einer Tetragona verdammt ähnlich. Bei der Frage ich mich aber sowieso wie aus einer Seerose die ein unverzweigtes Rhizom hat (Tetragona) und einer die ein aufrecht wachsendes Rhizom hat was Ausläufer bildet (Mexicana), ein sich verzweigendes, wagerechtes Rhizom entstehen kann!?

Es müssen ja auch keine F1-Hybriden sein! Wenn eine Kreuzung aus N. tetragona und einer anderen Seerose darin endet das sich diese Kreuzung wieder nur durch Samen vermehren lässt, dann wurde vielleicht mit diesen Pflanzen weiter gekreuzt? Es gibt ja auch nicht so sehr viele Hybriden mit diesen Merkmalen, vielleicht hat sich diese Eigenschaft (unverzweigtes Rhizom) nicht immer dominant vererbt!?

Ich denke schon das die N. tetragona (oder auch N. pygmaea oder leibergii) an einigen, wenn auch wenigen Sorten beteiligt ist.


@ Kai: 
Oh, das mit der N. candida klingt ja hoch interessant! Danke für die Info!


----------



## niri (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Hi Ina.
> 
> Ja, das mit der Alba var. rubra hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Leider weiß ich nicht ob die echte auch panaschierte Blätter hat. Man findet ja auch sehr wenig Informationen über sie. Zu mindest im Buch von Slocum steht das die Blätter der normalen Alba gleichen.



Hallo Mirko,

obwohl Perry Slocums Buch absolut spitze ist, würde ich mich auf seine Angaben diesbezüglich nicht so ganz verlassen. Er hatte einfach zu Umfangreiches zu bewältigen, um absolut und 100%ig alles richtig zu erfassen .

LG
Ina


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Ich hoffe, ich __ störe eure wissenschaftliche Diskussion um die Sorten nicht, aber ich hab da mal eine Frage, was die Blüten-Öffnungszeit betrifft. Normalerweise öffnen sich die Blüten meiner Seerosen (ich hab leider keine Ahnung, welche Sorten es sind, weiße, rosa...) immer am Vormittag, wenn die erste Sonne auf den Teich fällt, das ist so gegen 10 Uhr. Sie schließen sich meist dann schon am mittleren Nachmittag, so ab 3 oder 4 Uhr, obwohl da noch voll die Sonne drauf scheint.
Heute, jetzt gerade, um 19:45 Uhr, war ich draußen und sah, dass die Blüten, zumindest die von der rosa, noch immer fast ganz offen ist!! Eine von den weißen ist auch noch halb geöffnet.
Bisher konnte ich beobachten, dass sie am letzten Blütentag, also wenn sie am nächsten Tag nicht mehr aufgehen, sich etwas später schließen als sonst. Aber sowas wie heute hab ich noch nie beobachtet. Es ist bei uns ziemlich kalt und windig (wobei der Wind jetzt am Abend nachgelassen hat), es hat nur 17°C und den ganzen Tag über (schon seit 2 Tagen) war keine Sonne.
Habt ihr eine Erklärung dafür. Bzw. wisst ihr, wovon die Blütenoffenhaltezeit abhängt?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Das kann an dem kalten Wetter liegen. Meine Seerosen haben sich die letzten 3 Tage auch erst später geschlossen. 

Vor drei Jahren Ende August war es mal eine Nacht etwas kälter (8 °C). Da hatte sich eine Blüte meiner Texas Dawn gar nicht geschlossen. Die war die ganze Nacht geöffnet.

Siehe hier >> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6466


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

aha, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Daraus zieh ich jetzt den Schluss, dass Seerosen eigentlich gar keine wärme- bzw. sonneliebenden Pflanzen sind, wo ich doch immer das Gegenteil geglaubt hab. Und ich hab mich immer gewundert, warum die Blüten so früh schließen. Die meisten anderen Pflanzen schließen ihre Blüten ja erst mit Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hallo Dany,

jetzt hast Du einen falschen Schluss gezogen. Aus der Zeit zu der sich die Seerosen schließen, kannst Du nicht ableiten dass es keine wärmeliebenden Pflanzen wären. Seerosen im Schatten oder in einem kühlen Teich blühen extrem wenig oder gar nicht. Sie schließen sich zeitig weil sie in der Sonne lange genug offen waren um bestäubt zu werden. An einem Regentag schließen sie vermutlich später um die Chancen zu erhöhen bestäubt zu werden. Sie blühen ja nicht um uns zu gefallen sondern um Nachwuchs zu bekommen.


----------



## danyvet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Aja,  Danke, Werner, so hab ich das noch nicht gesehen  klingt logisch


----------



## Chrima (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hallo an alle,

Ich muß das Thema mit den Seerosen nochmal ansprechen,
Eine Bekannte von mir möchte einen " Ableger" haben,
wie mache ich das??

(Wenn ich im falschen Thread bin schiebt mich bitte um)


LG Chrima


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hallo Chrima,

Seerosen kannst Du nur zur passenden Jahreszeit teilen. Wenn es zu kalt ist heilen die Schnittstellen nicht, die Mutterpflanze wird beschädigt und der Ableger wächst nicht an. Die beste Zeit ist bei uns je nach Region von Mitte April/Anfang Mai bis Ende Juni. Wie man teilt kommt auf das Rhizom der Seerose an. Bei den allermeisten Rhizomtypen kann man einfach eine 20 - 30 cm lange Spitze des Rhizoms abschneiden und wieder einsetzen. Bei Rhizomen vom Ananastyp muss man Augen aus dem Rhizom schneiden.


----------



## Chrima (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*

Hallo Werner.

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Also lasse ich das sein,
Ich habe nicht die Ahnung davon. Außerdem habe ich viel zu viel
Angst das meine Seerose dann "Eingeht".
Vielen Dank

LG Chrima


----------



## dizzzi (8. März 2016)

Nymphaion schrieb:


> *AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw.*
> Bei den allermeisten Rhizomtypen kann man einfach eine 20 - 30 cm lange Spitze des Rhizoms abschneiden und wieder einsetzen. Bei Rhizomen vom Ananastyp muss man Augen aus dem Rhizom schneiden.


Hallo zusammen,

einmal eine kleine Frage eines Greenhorns. Was heißt das 20-30 cm lange Spitze abschneiden? Wenn ich ein 40cmx40cm Pflanzkorb habe, dann einfach von oben nach unten in der Mitte der Seerosen teilen? Und beide Hälften wieder in Körbe mit Substrat setzen? Der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre Ende April Anfang Mai?

Danke für Info
&
LG

Udo


----------



## mani2 (8. März 2016)

Hallo

Bin jetzt nicht der große Experte,ich denke Werner meint das jedes Teilstück eine Mindestgröße haben sollte die er wohl so definiert.
Ich pflanze meine jedes Jahr in neue Erde mit gut Dünger und da muß auch immer ein Stück weg weil sie meistens zu groß geworden sind für den Korb.
Einige hatte ich auch geteilt ohne mir groß Gedanken zu machen,ist bei allen bisher gut gegangen.
Ich würde sie mittig teilen wenn sie insgesamt groß genug ist.

Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben,Werner bietet jetzt auch Knollen von tropischen an 
Wollte ihn deswegen auch schon mal fragen ob das evtl. auch ginge weils mir bis Juni einfach zu lange ist 
Aber erst mal sehen welche bei mir den Winter überlebt haben.


----------



## dizzzi (9. März 2016)

mani2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich pflanze meine jedes Jahr in neue Erde mit gut Dünger und da muß auch immer ein Stück weg weil sie meistens zu groß geworden sind für den Korb.


Danke für die Info. Was für neue Erde nimmst du? Teicherde? Erde aus dem Garten. Ich habe aktuell ein großes Loch im Garten gebuddelt, und komme gerade an lehmhaltige Erde dran. Wäre das nicht etwas zum einpflanzen?

LG

Udo


----------



## Flusi (9. März 2016)

hallo Udo,
wegen des Teilens meine ich, daß Mani Recht hat; würde ich auch so machen. 
Lehmhaltige Gartenerde ist -laut Pflanzanleitungen von Werner- für Seerosen ok. Ein paar Düngkegel dazu und sie wachsen schön.
Warum nimmst Du denn so kleine Körbe? Wir haben unsere Seerosen in riesengroße Speiskübel (Maurerbedarf)gesetzt.
LG Flusi


----------



## dizzzi (9. März 2016)

Hi Fluss,
Danke für den Hinweis. Das sind noch die original Körbe!
Das hat den charmanten Vorteil, dass die Dinger schön leicht sind, wenn man die aus dem Wasser holen will.
LG
Udo


----------



## mani2 (9. März 2016)

Lehmhaltige Erde ist schon mal gut,von Teicherde wird immer abgeraten.
Ich hab das Glück das nebenan größere Wiesen sind wo Maulwürfe um die Wette budeln,ist eine prima Erde 
Und den Bauern kenn ich auch gut,mag vielleicht nicht jeder 

Als Pflanzkörbe verwende ich die großen aus den Baumarkt,schätze mal 40 x 40 cm 
Da ich meine im Herbst raus nehmen muß möchte ich mich nicht mit Mörtelkübeln abschleppen,die kleinen sind eh schon schwer genug.

Wobei dieses Jahr eine __ Victoria im Becken platzt nehmen wird wenn alles klappt,da muß ich wohl was größeres nehmen.


----------

